# Challenger service panel - Ground & Neutrals



## cmhcissell (May 3, 2013)

I could not find where the ground and neutral bars of this Challenger electrical service panel were tied together. First one I have run across. It is a service panel and not a subpanel. Did installer forget to connect the two? There is no bar I could find connecting the two and there is no conductor running between the two bars. 

Help would be appreciated on educating my on Challenger panels. Thanks.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet it's that black piece of plastic you see going behind the main. Inside of that is a piece of buss.

Pete


----------



## cmhcissell (May 3, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> I bet it's that black piece of plastic you see going behind the main. Inside of that is a piece of buss.
> 
> Pete


Yeah I thought that may be it too but wasn't sure. In most brands I have seen the neutral and grounds bars are tied together with a very visible bar. In older panels, I've seen bare copper conductors connecting them together. Anyone real familiar with Challenger panels?


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Some brand, Sylvania I think, had a long screw that went through the neutral bar and into the can. It was quite hard to see, even with the neutral stood off with insulators. Check behind the bar.

But I'd bet it is that black strap.


----------

